# Gta 3 missing hidden packages



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I've found all but two hidden packages. Two are missing on the middle island. I've ticked off a map the ones I picked and looked at videos showing me where they are. They should be there but are not. I've asked others on the net and just get told to keep looking or that I just couldn't remember picking it up. I say bs I forgot. I would of ticked it off and not forgot. And i was in the exact spot I see in the walkthroughs I see on yt and those are clearly visible in the video but missing in my game. wtf?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Are these the last ones you're missing?
If not, I say come back to them last. Maybe your did forget, or maybe they failed to load.
Did you by any chance use any cheats? I know one of the GTA games might glitch a bit after that, but I don't remember which one. Could be GTA3


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Skeletra said:


> Are these the last ones you're missing?
> If not, I say come back to them last. Maybe your did forget, or maybe they failed to load.
> Did you by any chance use any cheats? I know one of the GTA games might glitch a bit after that, but I don't remember which one. Could be GTA3


Nah I didn't cheat and didn't forget because I loaded an earlier game I saved before I got to the second island and went straight to the place where they are supposed to be and they are still not there. I suppose it did fail to load meaning I cannot get 100% unless I restart.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

jimity said:


> Nah I didn't cheat and didn't forget because I loaded an earlier game I saved before I got to the second island and went straight to the place where they are supposed to be and they are still not there. I suppose it did fail to load meaning I cannot get 100% unless I restart.


How many do you have left?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I have not played this game since I was a child. How did you come across Grand Theft Auto 3?? How are you playing it? I cannot find it for PC and my ps2 died long ago


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Skeletra said:


> How many do you have left?


2


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

lonerroom said:


> I have not played this game since I was a child. How did you come across Grand Theft Auto 3?? How are you playing it? I cannot find it for PC and my ps2 died long ago


I bought it years ago in a trilogy pack with vice city and san andreas.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

jimity said:


> I bought it years ago in a trilogy pack with vice city and san andreas.


Do you have a working ps2? Or are you playing it on PC?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

lonerroom said:


> Do you have a working ps2? Or are you playing it on PC?


I'm playing it on pc and i have a ps2 that works. I think I'll play the ps2 version later on to just see if it's there.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

jimity said:


> I'm playing it on pc and i have a ps2 that works. I think I'll play the ps2 version later on to just see if it's there.


I used to have all the cheat codes on ps2 memorized but its been so long I no longer remember them


----------

